# Substitute cows milk??



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, I have never made cheese, my goats don't freshen for 8 weeks and I am anxious to get in the kitchen and practice!! My neighbor has a cow dairy and I have access to her raw milk. Could i try the recipes here with cows mild (the ones that don't specify goat milk). My thinking is that I could make a few mistakes now instead of when I start getting my precious goat milk :biggrin AND, if so, does anyone have a suggested recipe for my first one to try???Thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You could use it in just about any recipe. I would try a very basic soft cheese or even yogurt first. This link used to be in the stickies...I can't find it there now. It's a cheese-making tutorial. He recommends making yogurt first, so if you haven't done that, it's a good place to start. http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_course/Cheese_course.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can even make a type of chevre by draining your yogurt good then adding spices or what ever.


----------

